# Post TT Surgery questions



## Pat4 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had initialing wondered about having whole or half thyroid surgery with this group. We decided on whole. I never had issues with my thyroid. Recently in doc for other issue and they found swollen thyroid. After all the tests I quickly got to surgery stage. 
I am now 6 days past surgery. I thought it went pretty well. I was home same day. The biggest issue I have so far and no one else seems to mention it is the throat pain post surgery. Maybe I'm having more than usual. The first few days hurt alot but it's getting better. I actually did not ice much-they don't fit good in my neck. My throat still hurts and it tires my voice to talk long or loud. I am drinking a lot of water to help ease the pain.
I had never been on meds before but started 88 mcg levothyroxine day after surgery and tums. I see the surgeon tomorrow and am weeks out from endo appt.
What is a "thyroid dump" I see sometimes mentioned here? We were planning on going camping in a few days and am wondering about being far away from medical during weird changes.

This board has been so helpful with the sharing of stories and information.-thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pat4 said:


> I had initialing wondered about having whole or half thyroid surgery with this group. We decided on whole. I never had issues with my thyroid. Recently in doc for other issue and they found swollen thyroid. After all the tests I quickly got to surgery stage.
> I am now 6 days past surgery. I thought it went pretty well. I was home same day. The biggest issue I have so far and no one else seems to mention it is the throat pain post surgery. Maybe I'm having more than usual. The first few days hurt alot but it's getting better. I actually did not ice much-they don't fit good in my neck. My throat still hurts and it tires my voice to talk long or loud. I am drinking a lot of water to help ease the pain.
> I had never been on meds before but started 88 mcg levothyroxine day after surgery and tums. I see the surgeon tomorrow and am weeks out from endo appt.
> What is a "thyroid dump" I see sometimes mentioned here? We were planning on going camping in a few days and am wondering about being far away from medical during weird changes.
> ...


Welcome to the board!

Have you ever tried a bag of baby frozen peas? They seem to fit nicely on small necks.

Sorry you had to go through this! Did you have a goiter or cancer?

Thyroxine Dump (thyrotoxicosis) is a dumping of the build up of thyroxine which most hyperthyroid patiens have. Were you hyperthyroid? It makes you shake, itch and sometimes paranoid. Arrhythmia of the heart etc..


----------



## Pat4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I'll try the peas.

I had an enlarged thyroid and several nodules. they did the scan and FNA and it came back suspicious. So I did the TT - luckily it was NOT cancer.
Now I am in the common predicament it seems of having no thyroid and not familiar with knowing about the different medications.
My last TSA was 4.49 (range 0.47-5.5) and TPO was 329 and they said this was Hashimoto. I am 48yo so I had "things" going on I just thought were menapause or getting older - now I wonder if any of these were due to the thyroid issue. I felt the thyroid after they told me it was enlarged but had not given much thought before they told me. I rarely sleep thru the night, and sometimes am up for hours,have trouble losing weight but again just thought it's because I am getting older.

I don't know if others have had any of these experiences. I am wondering what to expect post tt now.
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pat4 said:


> Thanks for responding. I'll try the peas.
> 
> I had an enlarged thyroid and several nodules. they did the scan and FNA and it came back suspicious. So I did the TT - luckily it was NOT cancer.
> Now I am in the common predicament it seems of having no thyroid and not familiar with knowing about the different medications.
> ...


At this point, there should not be a delay getting you on thyroxine replacement. It is important to suppress that TSH if one wants to get the antibodies under control.

If I were you, I would call the doctor soon and make an appt..


----------



## Pat4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you again.

The day after surgery I started 88 mcg levothyroxine day and tums.
I see the surgeon tomorrow and the endocrinologist Aug 31.
Does this sound like a reasonable medication at this point?

What blood work would you recommend before I see the Endo?

What kind of supplements would you recommend?
Thanks so much for your experience and help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pat4 said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> The day after surgery I started 88 mcg levothyroxine day and tums.
> I see the surgeon tomorrow and the endocrinologist Aug 31.
> ...


Oh, yes..................that is excellent! When you see the endo, you would want your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. Very important to make sure they are the FREES!

Here is info.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

If you had to chose only a few; definitely Omega III (like 3 G a day) and to balance that, about 1 G of Omega VI. I like Black Currant Seed Oil as it has one extra enzyme that other 6's don't. (did a lot of research; lol!)

Definitely a good timed release B-complex and CoQ10.

We can discuss this further if you think you have a particular deficiency.

And how is your ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Thank you for your very kind comment. It is a total pleasure!


----------

